# Do you use Les Poochs



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

If you do, which one would you recommend? Thinking the green one but not sure if need the demattting red one as well, going to be expensive!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Jayne

I have the green and the red...I think the only difference is one has a slightly more flexible head ( I can't tell much difference really). I would suggest buying one to being with to see how George gets on with them ..I bought two and Betty hates them as they are too scratchy for her sensitive skin.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

The green one was certainly quite flexible, definitely better than my standard brushes. I am weighing up new jeans or a new les pooches at the moment but as all my jeans are going into holes I think they might win!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Thanks Colin and Sarah, will just go with the green one for now I think


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i only have the red one as thats the one we use at work and i cant see past it. i might get one of the other ones when at crufts. but the mat zapper beets any regular slicker brush.

i have had mine now for about 4 years and its still in good condition, and thats with regular use on mine and other peoples dogs.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I have the green one and the red matt zapper, they're really good, but Izzie just hates being groomed in general lol.


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm just looking at the red matt zapper and they seem to have different sizes - does anyone know which is right for 'poo's...??


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Ive just ordered the gold one - just to throw another colour into the mix!! Its not arrived yet but will let you know how we get on with it! We ordered the single brush one.


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Sezra said:


> The green one was certainly quite flexible, definitely better than my standard brushes. I am weighing up new jeans or a new les pooches at the moment but as all my jeans are going into holes I think they might win!


My jeans too Sarah - I scrimped for me and got cheap jeans and expensive les poochs for Arthur - there is something wrong there I think ha ha!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'd probably just go for the single headed brush, cockapoos aren't very big so I wouldn't think you'd need the double ones


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i like the single one as you can focas you attentioion on one smaller aria where the matt is.


----------

